# Throws involved in Kajukenbo



## SensibleManiac (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, can anyone tell me what throws are involved in Kajukenbo?
Also how are the throws trained, I was told that they are usually set up off of strikes.


----------



## John Bishop (Oct 19, 2009)

Mostly shoulder throws, and a few hip throws.  Other take downs would be wrist locks, shoulder locks, elbow locks, arm bars, foot sweeps, double leg take downs.   
They usually follow up a strike or kick that softens up the body.  They are just about always used in combination with some type of striking, kicking, or joint dislocation.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for your response Mr. Bishop.

Are the shoulder and hip throws executed the same way as in Judo or are they modified?

I ask this because I know that Judo is one of the martial arts involved in KaJUkenbo.


----------



## John Bishop (Oct 20, 2009)

SensibleManiac said:


> Thanks for your response Mr. Bishop.
> 
> Are the shoulder and hip throws executed the same way as in Judo or are they modified?
> 
> I ask this because I know that Judo is one of the martial arts involved in KaJUkenbo.




We teach them using proper judo form.  But some students develop a habit of doing shoulder throws from a horse stance, as it gives them more stability.


----------



## Damon1698 (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't mean to hijack your post but man kajukenbo sounds awsome


----------



## still learning (Oct 21, 2009)

Damon1698 said:


> I don't mean to hijack your post but man kajukenbo sounds awsome


 
Hello, The style is base on  street fighting...in Hawaii the Kajukenpo the training is very hard and intense...

Aloha,


----------



## lhommedieu (Oct 22, 2009)

The throws that I learned generally involve torquing the body and dropping it straight down.  You could say they have a Bagua foundation.  

Throws are generally a set-up for finishes on the ground.

Best,

Steve


----------



## SensibleManiac (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info Steve, could you tell us a bit more on your background in Kajukenbo and on training the throws?

I'm just trying to free up some time to start training in Kaju, as I've been meaning to for a while now but life has gotten in the way.

I train in BJJ and have a Judo background so I can't wait to start Kaju.

I understand that alot of the throws are set up off of strikes and then once your opponent is thrown then it is followed up by strikes and or joint locks.


----------



## John Bishop (Oct 23, 2009)

SensibleManiac said:


> Thanks for your response Mr. Bishop.
> 
> Are the shoulder and hip throws executed the same way as in Judo or are they modified?
> 
> I ask this because I know that Judo is one of the martial arts involved in KaJUkenbo.



I see by your profile, your in the Montreal area.  You've got a top Kajukenbo teacher in the area.  In fact he's also a excellent MMA, and kali instructor.  

Check out Phillip Gelinas's school.
http://montrealmartialarts.com/

_Philip Gelinas
      GAMMA Owner & Founder
*Instructor of*: Kali, Muay Thai, JKD, BJJ (Brown Belt), CSW
*Experience*: over 40 years of various martial arts experience
*About Philip*: Philip has been teaching martial arts in the Montreal area for over 25 years. He is a 9th degree professor of Kajukenbo. He has acquired a number of certifications in the Filipino Martial Arts and is an original member of the Dog Brothers. He is certified in JKD and Muay Thai as well. _


----------



## SensibleManiac (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the tip Mr. Bishop, I actually did check out Mr. Gelinas school a while back but due to the location, (traffic, parking costs and distance) all prevented me from training there.
I have found one of his students that teaches alot closer to where I am and as I have extremely limited free time due to work, family obligations as well as my BJJ training, it's alot more convenient to train there so I have been reconsidering it and will start over the next few weeks.


----------



## lhommedieu (Oct 27, 2009)

SensibleManiac said:


> Thanks for the info Steve, could you tell us a bit more on your background in Kajukenbo and on training the throws?


 
Sijo Emperado > Vince Black > William Schettino.

Re. training for throws it is fair to say that most are preceded by a series of strikes and are concluded with finishes on the ground.  A lot of throws, as described above, involve locking up the attacker's body through a combination of dropping weight on the attacker while torquing the upper half of his body (this generally attacks the lower back).  The emphasis was generally to keep the attacker close to you on the ground for finishes (i.e., not "throw him away").  As per all of our training, we started out practicing at ¼ speed (or slower) for several months, and then gradually worked up to speed from there.  This tended to mitigate injuries - although we all had our share. Training for my Si-Sook took approximately 2 1/2 years of training 3-4 Saturdays a month for 5 hrs. per class, plus a lot of private practice and getting together with my training partners to practice in between classes.

Best,

Steve


----------



## Danjo (Oct 27, 2009)

Damon1698 said:


> I don't mean to hijack your post but man kajukenbo sounds awsome


 
Yep. Sounds pretty cool to me too...er...wait.


----------



## dianhsuhe (Oct 27, 2009)

Damon1698 said:


> I don't mean to hijack your post but man kajukenbo sounds awsome


 
I am not a student of Kaju but it IS awesome!

Old school Hawaiian street-fighting.  They do not mess around...


----------



## MikeRitche (Nov 2, 2009)

Just looked through my notes, here are throws that i have. Some people use more, some less, just depends on the school and Instructor.

Osoto Gari (large outer reap)/ Osoto otosi(large outer drop) some people do one, some the other,  its all good. 

Seoi Nage-shoulder throw

Kuchiki taoshi- single leg takedown

Morote gari- double leg takedown. 

Osoto Gurma- reverse hip throw.

back to back throw-In Danzan ryu jujitsu this throw is called Maeyama Kage(Front Mt. Shadow) : For this throw you end up positioned so that your back to back with uke. you reach back behind your shoulders, grab the back of his collar with both of your hands and then throw him forwardover your head.


Head throw-you grab ukes head, and can either drop to your knee and throw over your shoulder, or stay standing and throw using tai otoshi.

Drop knee firemans throw.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks Mike, this is what I was looking for.


----------



## MikeRitche (Nov 3, 2009)

SensibleManiac said:


> Thanks Mike, this is what I was looking for.


  No problem, and the entry and set up for the techs that have the throws are fairly simple.(most of the time lol) 
 Here is one tech using Seoi nage for example:

-  Step in with your Rt foot  as you do a Left outward parry or extened left outward block.

-Grab ukes Rt wrist with your Lt hand as you do a Rt backfist strike to the groin. 

-Rt uppercut to the chin, followed by a Rt uppercut to Ukes Lt Triceps.

-Step back with your Left foot and throw.


----------



## MikeRitche (Nov 3, 2009)

MikeRitche said:


> Just looked through my notes, here are throws that i have. Some people use more, some less, just depends on the school and Instructor.
> 
> Osoto Gari (large outer reap)/ Osoto otosi(large outer drop) some people do one, some the other, its all good.
> 
> ...


 
These are just the throws that are done in the techs. We also practice a number of other throws that could be used if you wanted to ad-lib ie, tomoe nage, kani sute, tai otoshi, seoi goshi, etc.


----------

